# Has anyone here tried NOFAP??



## JukeboxHero (Mar 3, 2015)

Just wanted to see if anyone here is attempted NoFap?
If so, how did it go for you? Does it make you gain all those "superpowers" claimed in like every Youtube video I see about the trend?
Do you think it's healthy?

Just wanted to put some feelers out there before I go more in-depth, but this is something I'm considering.

Ok, here's some BG info about me.

I'm 42. Single. I haven't had actual sex since I split with my ex-wife over 4 years ago.. realistically it's probably been a hair over 5 years since I had actual sexual intercourse. Probably not getting laid anytime soon.
I've never had a high sex drive. perhaps due to low-T levels. I don't actually FAP that much. Maybe once a week on average. 2-3 times a week would be a lot for me. and I've actually 10-14 days without fapping just because I wasn't in the mood or I was focused on other things. I do occasionally look at Porn, which is one of the biggest factors of NoFap, but again.. that's probably once a week or less on average (sometimes I look at porn and don't Fap, other times I Fap w/o looking at porn). 
I've heard NOFap has all kinds of benefits. Also, there are 3 versions.
1. NO Porn. But you can FAP occasionally. This is probably the best/least controversial version and easiest to adapt as Porn seems to be mostly detrimental to mental health and may lead to ED, which is something I've either had or am concerned about having in the future. 
2. No Porn or Fapping, but Sex is okay, ofc 
3. No Fap, Porn, sex, orgasm, etc. which seems ridiculous to me. I think this is also called Semen retention, and I don't think would want to do this longterm. I actually would like to have sex again soon.

Supposedly, the benefits are increased energy, drive and motivation and perhaps higher sex drive. If it actually improves your sex life, erections, etc, then I'm all about it. But most "Evidence" seems to be anecdotal.. still there is a lot of it and it's tempting to try. 
I definitely want to abstain from Porn, but perhaps take it to the next level and FAP less as well. When I do FAP, I generally feel less energy for a few hours, maybe 6-8 at most, then pretty much go back to normal energy motivation levelsThe thing is, when I don't FAP for 2-3 weeks, I feel like my sex drive/libido actually decreases, but I've heard that's something that happens temporarily after 2 weeks or so and after a month you get to see the real results.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

NoFap was probably invented by some douche bags with some kind of sexuality guilt. I like being nice to people because it feels good. I like doing well at work because it feels good. I like exercise because it feels good. AND ..... I master bate because it feels good. No need to think about it any deeper than that. I still have plenty sex with my wife as well. Superpowers are for TV movies and people trying to sell you something or a belief


----------



## Luminous (Jan 14, 2018)

I tried it, and gained a sex life with my girl instead 

Joke.

But just out of curiosity, what age are we talking about here? I ask because my answer will be gauged how old you are.


----------



## JukeboxHero (Mar 3, 2015)

Luminous said:


> I tried it, and gained a sex life with my girl instead
> 
> Joke.
> 
> But just out of curiosity, what age are we talking about here? I ask because my answer will be gauged how old you are.


Looking forward to your thoughts. I updated my post above.


----------



## Aviator (Oct 22, 2020)

I thought #2 was how most Catholic men lived... with FAP and lusting after others being serious sins and all.

I've done my best to live this with a few falls. When I've suffered or am tempted- I try to unite my "suffering" with Jesus on the cross and offer this for loved ones that have died (my beautiful parents) or my children who are undergoing their own trials. Sounds corny- I know. I think NoFAP has some worldly benefits, but hopefully eternal ones.... 

"What we do now echoes in Eternity" - Marcus Aurelius


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Victorian era BS. Talk to a urologist before committing to this. You are 42 with no ethical sexual outlet. You can Fap, have wet dreams, or die of prostate cancer. That's about it. 

While we are talking health, do you have the rest of the low T related conditions? overweight? High BP? Diabetes? if so welcome to the club and lets talk about exercise instead.


----------



## JukeboxHero (Mar 3, 2015)

Mr. Nail said:


> Victorian era BS. Talk to a urologist before committing to this. You are 42 with no ethical sexual outlet. You can Fap, have wet dreams, or die of prostate cancer. That's about it.
> 
> While we are talking health, do you have the rest of the low T related conditions? overweight? High BP? Diabetes? if so welcome to the club and lets talk about exercise instead.


Not really, AFAIK. Last time I went to the doctors (which was a few weeks ago) I had average BP of 116-120/80. I might be mildly overweight, I'm 5'9" and 175-177 currently, I'm working on losing weight/gaining muscle (not sure if I should bulk or Cut 1st), but I'm keeping track of everything I eat in Myfitness App. In general I eat pretty healthy.


----------



## Aviator (Oct 22, 2020)

If it helps, I haven’t really “fapped“ for a couple decades, am over fifty, and ain’t dead yet.. nor have I ever needed to talk to a urologist.... equipment all works... lol.

I’m also a “1000 lb club“ weight lifter currently bulking... sometimes a little healthy frustration is good for your lifts.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I prefer Fappy, the anti-masturbation dolphin!










Remember what Fappy the Dolphin says!


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

A wet blow hole is a happy blow hole ????


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Mr.Married said:


> A wet blow hole is a happy blow hole ????


Thats right!


----------



## Luminous (Jan 14, 2018)

JukeboxHero said:


> Looking forward to your thoughts. I updated my post above.


OK, you seem to have done a bit of research into it.

What I would say is, is that whilst there may be people who say "well such and such achieved this by not masturbating and their creativity skyrocketed", it is very much about the individual.

People quote Nikola Tesla and Albert Einstein as examples of genius that flourished as a result of lack of sex...

OK, that is fine for them, however, it comes back to the mental discipline of the individual, and whilst those two examples were geniuses, maybe they didn't have the mental discipline to deal with their own biology.

From a personal perspective, I dont aim to 'self service' a certain amount by a certain time frame, but recognise that like everything, the body has cycles that it goes through, and rather than over thinking the process, just harmonise with those cycles. It could be multiple times in one day, or nothing for a week or so. The trick is, is to not focus too much on 'masturbating' in of itself, and just enjoy the moments when you feel a need/urge to release.


----------



## Skiguy31 (Oct 13, 2020)

I fap often. So does my wife. I don't think either of us would do well with #nofap.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

I’ve never seriously tried it but I think the general idea may have some merit. 

I think if you are draining your own tank and that is leaving you feeling relaxed and content to the point that you are happy to sit home and chill vs going out meeting and dating flesh and blood women - then it’s not a huge leap to think if you let the tension build that perhaps that would help send you out in the real world to seek the real thing. 

What would be the harm to try it? What’s the worst that could happen? You get laid??


----------



## The IT Guy (Oct 17, 2020)

Not by choice but lemme just tell you that when present company is gone from my home and out of my life, I've got a LOT of catching up to do. #*thestuggleisreal*


----------



## Novaman (Oct 7, 2019)

I would recommend going to yourbrainonporn.com or rebootnation.com and delving into the science a bit before condemning this as a charlatan practice.

I actually gave up masturbation to orgasm 12 years ago after I noticed that I was having difficulties getting aroused. The science made sense so I stopped the porn and masturbation to orgasm (PMO) and after a period of time (several months) began to develop a clarity and energy that wasn't there before. I also became more attractive and charming to women- much younger women- and this has continued to this day (I am now 57).

12 years into this, while I stopped the PMO, I still look at porn or porn substitutes on a regular basis and I have found that my clarity and energy comes and goes depending on how long I can keep myself from looking at porn.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Day 78 of number 2 and can say that depending on how often you are able to have sex IMO the orgasms are way better. Other than that no observable difference in energy or anything else.

In my opinion the reason to stop would be if you’re using it as a replacement for sex you’d rather be having with an actual partner. If so, then maybe it is what you need to generate action towards that goal.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

So how do you think it would work if you are using it as replacement for sex there is no way in hell you are ever going to get from your actual partner?
Honestly orgasms with partner are already way better than FAp offs. Essentially all I'd gain is more time, and more uptight anxiety.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Mr. Nail said:


> So how do you think it would work if you are using it as replacement for sex there is no way in hell you are ever going to get from your actual partner?


Not sure as I am still in the experimental phase of figuring out the “no way in hell” part. Maybe sometimes there is a way, after all “where there’s a will, there’s a way”.

Sure I have thought about doing it but so far haven’t had to and might as well keep my streak going. It’s also a good reminder if you’re not getting the sex you want that you’re not getting it. Gives you more motivation to work on whatever plan you’re doing.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Where there's a Will, there's a Henry.


----------



## Totally T (Dec 20, 2020)

The less you do it, the less you need it. 

I don't often masturbate. I have sex with my wife. But before marriage there was a span of about two years or more when I just didn't.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Man or woman, I wouldn't touch someone with a ten foot pole who doesn't touch themselves at least occasionally.

It's too big a red flag 🚩 concerning their overall sexuality.


----------



## Totally T (Dec 20, 2020)

OP: we all think ymmv.

I'm not convinced at the health claims made. A lot of stuff nowadays tries to convince you on behavior just based on health claims. It depends what you want. I'm married. I don't masturbate regularly at all (perhaps 3 times this year?). 

I think I stopped in my 20s because I felt it affected how I related to women----made me less confident, less capable of meeting and talking to them. Kind of a socially-depressing effect on my life. So yeah, I stopped. It might work for you, or not.

fwiw, I think it's generally interesting that it seems okay for women to masturbate (and women are encouraged to do it), and there's a myth that many women do not, but I think the rate's about the same percentage as men.


----------



## Gseries (Jan 6, 2013)

Well what is the verdict here? Does it work? Worth trying? Let us know OP. I've tried to quit a dozen times. Zero success. My record was 9 days. The sex was fantastic. And then I went back to my old habits. Lmk if you want to try a challenge. I'm quite sure I could not quit without a sponsor. And my wife is not that person.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Work doing what? I am on 87 days now and don’t plan on going back.


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

Novaman said:


> I would recommend going to yourbrainonporn.com or rebootnation.com and delving into the science a bit before condemning this as a charlatan practice.
> 
> I actually gave up masturbation to orgasm 12 years ago after I noticed that I was having difficulties getting aroused.


I gots to ask, how much were you cranking it to have issues getting aroused?

This is like going till you're shooting dust daily.
How do you do that? Did you have saddle sores on your junk?





Novaman said:


> I also became more attractive and charming to women- much younger women- and this has continued to this day (I am now 57).


You became more attractive to young woman, by not cranking?


----------



## Totally T (Dec 20, 2020)

Its not a problem if you don't masterbate. That's just name calling to me there's strength in having the ability to control your body totally and be in total command. That s strength. Can you also fast for a full day?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I had to google the word, FAP.
=Masturbate.

Why can't you say that word?

What aren't you fearful of?

Start living in the real world.

If you are hetero, find a LD lady. One having similar _other_ interests as you.

From the threads we read on TAM, there are plenty of them (LD).
Start dating a series of women. A good one (for you) will appear.


----------



## seadoug105 (Jan 12, 2018)

I did... Almost made it to breakfast that day.

My mouth got dry, I started to have slowed speech, & my right side started to feel a little numb.

thought I was having a stroke... so I just went with it.


----------



## Novaman (Oct 7, 2019)

snerg said:


> I gots to ask, how much were you cranking it to have issues getting aroused?
> 
> This is like going till you're shooting dust daily.
> How do you do that? Did you have saddle sores on your junk?
> ...


Just do yourself a favor and go check out the sites and the science


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

The Mighty Fred said:


> OP: we all think ymmv.
> 
> I'm not convinced at the health claims made. A lot of stuff nowadays tries to convince you on behavior just based on health claims. It depends what you want. I'm married. I don't masturbate regularly at all (perhaps 3 times this year?).
> 
> ...


Three times this year, you said?

So far only we're only 5.5 days into this year.

So in your opinion that's not much?

I'm mostly just kidding you a bit. Seemed a little dichotomous there.

🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Totally T (Dec 20, 2020)

I think the thing about NOFAP is that by not bating, you feel a bit more energetic. . . and perhaps bating makes you more bashful around the babes. . . so put the two together and you have a more energetic guy more able to initiate conversation with an attractive women, which for many can be far more intimidating than we'd like to confess, especially if we're considering doing things with her with might have to confess!


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I haven’t noticed increased energy at all and in any case how would you objectively measure it? Calories used/day, hours of REM sleep, no idea...

I think the main reason to quit is if you’re using it as a replacement for actual intercourse. The reason to stop in that case is you should channel that energy into achieving intercourse rather than using the proxy.


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

Novaman said:


> Just do yourself a favor and go check out the sites and the science


I would like you to provide the information on how much self love you were involved with that you couldn't get aroused.
This has to be a ton. Daily. Day in and day out.


I would like you to provide the information on how much younger women find you more attractive because you don't masturbate.
Not attempting to be a jerk.
I would love to know how you qualitatively measure this.

This is something that is completely subjective, so you stating that you became more attractive to younger women is difficult for me to understand.
How did you measure this?
How did you test this?
How did you do a controlled test?
How did you come to this conclusion?
How did you verify this conclusion?
Were you able to repeat your results?

If this is true, you are then sitting on the equivalent of the fountain of youth.


Look, if you don't want to masturbate - you do you (no pun intended) and be happy.
When you start making claims that "You became more attractive to young woman", you need to show proof.
Otherwise you're pretty much just trying to up sell something you know potentually isn't true.


----------

